# POTM november finals



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*- 1.*









*- 2.*









*- 3.*









*- 4.*


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

I went with number 3 because i love that rhom. great job to all of you who entered. great pics


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

#4


----------



## TIGER9 (Feb 4, 2003)

i had to go w/ 3 that eye is unfreakinreal, no effect from the water or special lighting. thats just the color god gave it


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

3


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam to hard this month


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice finalist


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

3


----------



## MikeH. (Sep 22, 2003)

Is there a POTY. Take all 12 winners from every month and vote for picture of the year.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

4's coloring is just to beautiful to pass up


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

great finals guys!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

it has to be french toasts 
dixon


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hard decision... hmmm....


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

hey Mike...my prediction is in the lead!


----------



## pinoy (Oct 10, 2003)

#1









peace!


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

1 nice focus and arty too


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

Ya that was a real hard decision!!


----------



## oggietiu (Nov 4, 2003)

# 1 Nice Shot Nice Timing. Great Job to all.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

oggietiu said:


> # 1 Nice Shot Nice Timing. Great Job to all.


 Yep #1.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

oggietiu said:


> # 1 Nice Shot Nice Timing. Great Job to all.


 I think that this makes all the difference


----------



## tikbalang (Mar 13, 2003)

#2 for me


----------



## Voldemort (Nov 24, 2003)

i'm a newbie.. got 4 RBs (4"). no. 3 just took my breath away! Cheers to all finalists! It was a tough choice


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

All great choices. Hard to choose.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

nice pics. #3 is a BEAST.

Oburi


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I should've waited for another month to post my pic, as this month the competition is very strong and fierce. But it is worth it to compete with such nice pics and fish...

IMO everyone is a winner!!


----------



## eodtec (Oct 23, 2003)

All the pics are cool, but #2 is just amazing, I love that pic


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

I voted n*2, it's great : D


----------



## [email protected]$P (Sep 10, 2003)

Thanx guys for the great response to my pic No2 it sure made me laugh, and in case anyone was wondering there is no special trick to make them all line up like that (ALTHOUGH A TV CLEVERLY PLACED IN FRONT OF THE TANK AND A COPY OF WOLVES IN THE WATER ON CONSTANT REPEAT FOR THEM DOES HELP)







There is incidently 8 RB's in that tank, just one of them seemed to be sulking at the time i took the shot.

I must admit the first time I saw No3 pic a few weeks back it instantly became my desktop wallpaper and was promptly emailed to all my mates..... Then when i noticed it had been entered into the 2nd lot of 9 pics - I had an idea this was going to be a done deal..... (GREAT PIC No3) Thanks to all who voted for my pic and to the competition, it has been fun competing with such a high class of photo's..


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

so was the picture of the rhom actually taken by a Pfury member?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yup, that 3rd picture was taken by our member French_Toast (Adrien), who visited Guyana a while ago...









Well, the contest is over, and F_T is the winner!!! Congrats to you, Adrien









I'd like to thank everyone that took the time to enter a picture, and hopefully, all of you will contribute next time again!


----------

